# 6 Month's Growth



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is a comparison of my tank from 6 months ago and now. Pretty decent growth, I think. The frogspawn middle-left has tripled in size. I had to give half of it away twice this year.

All I do is dose 2 part - when I remember to fill the jugs that is 










Here is the other side - it's a peninsula










Every SPS started as an inch, or so, frag around March this year.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice growth and very clean layout! impressive!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the rockwork! I have something similar in my tank but haven't finished it yet. Minimalistic is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice and clean. Where's your red planet?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. The red planet is on top just behind the blue tortousa and also on the bottom left corner of the centrepiece where the top meets the bottom between the frogspawn and the favia - under a green yuma. hard to see in the pic. It's growing nicely and the colour is finally coming out the way I hoped.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

See them now. Thanks.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

That Naso looks awesome in there Matt. Glad to see the tank is back on track!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Tristan. It's pretty much back to it's former glory with just another 6 months to grow in. Gave up on fighting blue clove polyps and just let them be. They seemed to stop at one point and just stay. Hope they eventually recede.

Just wish I had time to take care of the tank like I used to. Being a real estate agent doesn't give me much time and when i have it, I'm too tired


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful!! is that an acan enchinata next to the lobos, seems like it grew a lot for 6 months... Great job


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes it is! I'm happy it grew so much, but wish the colour didn't change as much.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks great! I love that rockscape, and such an amazing array of colours!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! It is really something to watch the tank with just the actinic blues on. It's like an animation.


----------

